# Kill la Kill's Matoi costume in real life (NSFW)



## WiiCube_2013 (May 14, 2015)

So I was looking for Kill la Kill figures and instead stumbled across this...

Costume 1


Spoiler











 
Source: Link

Costume 2


Spoiler










 
Source: Link

Just like in the show the boobs must be really tight or else they'd slip out. lol


----------



## Walker D (May 14, 2015)

This girls ...always trying new ways to show their beewbs


----------



## DinohScene (May 14, 2015)

To bad no cutie guys wears them.

BOOO!


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 14, 2015)

Well, you could always try it on for just US$130.34
Perhaps it suits you?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 14, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well, you could always try it on for just US$130.34
> Perhaps it suits you?


Nay this isn't suitable for us guys. It's only for good looking females.


----------



## Sheimi (May 14, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Nay this isn't suitable for us guys. It's only for good looking females.


Don't give up my hopes and dreams. Shhhh


----------



## DinohScene (May 14, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Nay this isn't suitable for us guys. It's only for good looking females.


 
Pff, I'm double as good looking~


----------

